# Graffiti lake



## SquarePeg (Feb 17, 2020)

I see a hundred different things in these random lines.


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 17, 2020)

Lovely abstract.......


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 17, 2020)

Wanted to add a photo of what the lake looked like in context with the shore.

edit to correct photo orientation.  This forum does some weird stuff to iPhone photos!


----------



## Jeff G (Feb 17, 2020)

Very cool, really like the stained glass look.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 18, 2020)

Very cool pics. Now walk out on it and get us some reeeal good closeups. NO, DON'T!


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 18, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Very cool pics. Now walk out on it and get us some reeeal good closeups. NO, DON'T!



Nope!  But I wish I’d had more than my iPhone with me to get a better close up.  The photo I posted is from the iPhone.


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 18, 2020)

What a great freeze pattern.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 18, 2020)

zombiesniper said:


> What a great freeze pattern.



I think it’s the crazy weather we’ve had this winter.  We walk up at this lake a few times each week.  It’s been frozen and partially melted and refrozen so many times!


----------



## tirediron (Feb 18, 2020)

Very nice.  I'm also very, VERY glad that it might be once in ten years that I could even get a photo like that.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 18, 2020)

tirediron said:


> Very nice.  I'm also very, VERY glad that it might be once in ten years that I could even get a photo like that.



?  Is it warm where you are?  I thought BC was cold.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 18, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice.  I'm also very, VERY glad that it might be once in ten years that I could even get a photo like that.
> ...


The southern end of Vancouver Island is generally warm.  We will dip below freezing usually for a couple of days one or twice a winter.  It very rarely goes below -5 and almost never for more than a few hours.  The interior of the province on the other hand...  it's routinely in the -20 or colder range.  No.  Thank.  You!


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 18, 2020)

zombiesniper said:


> What a great freeze pattern.



It reminds of Damascus steel.


----------

